# Metal Window Frames: How do you hang a rod safely



## msmarcy (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a window in my office at work and I need to hang curtains. It has a t-bar ceiling and a metal (non magnetic) frame around the window. Can you drill right into the metal?

Any suggestions?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You need a spring loaded or twist-to-lock adjustable rod that does not require drilling or other permanent modifications. You should be able to find something at your local home center or kitchen and bath shop.


----------

